# American Standard Kitchen faucet explodes!!



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

Cadet model (2 handle) chrome (6425F) goose neck w/sprayer sold at Home Cheapo for $64 plus tax..

Reliable customer calls 7 months after install ..tells me the cold side handle/stem/nut blew off in middle of the night..causing alot of water damage.

American Standard says call Home Cheapo..Home Cheapo says call American Standard! F%^$ em all..nobody owns up to anything anymore ..Thanks Washington DC for setting a good example for all.

Anyways,cause its the right thing to do..I eat it and replace with another brand no charge..

Anyone EVER had this happen to them?? I personally never have in my 30 yr career..any thoughts other than dont buy at Home Cheapo??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd actually think more like don't buy American Standard Faucets...

Their stuff seems to have more problems than other brands no matter where you buy them...

Call me less than impressed...:whistling2:

How about an introduction post?
We just like to hear a little from Noobies to break the ice like where ya from, what you do, what code you follow...
We don't bite unless the intro isn't done.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashleymc said:


> Cadet model (2 handle) chrome (6425F) goose neck w/sprayer sold at Home Cheapo for $64 plus tax..
> 
> Had a customer, moved into a newer house. One toilet was leaking (running) ... Made by Amercan Standard, inside the tank were parts I had never seen (in the flush area). Supply house never saw them either. Called A/S was told that the toilet was made in Mexico for the DIY Market. No repair parts available cheap enough to tear out and put in new one. What the dumb bastards don't realize is that some people still call in profesionals. Personally I don't like being put on the dumb end of the stick by a greedy manufacturer. Making cheap junk for the DIY'S, then the Handi Andy DIY moves out and the new owner gets stuck with the junk. In this case it was white, color was not a problem on the new one.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd actually think more like don't buy American Standard Faucets...
> 
> Their stuff seems to have more problems than other brands no matter where you buy them...
> 
> ...


 Hey Redwood, Whatca do, check out his profile before you nicely requested an introduction:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:? (good thing you did!!!!)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Hey Redwood, Whatca do, check out his profile before you nicely requested an introduction:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:? (good thing you did!!!!)


No it was obvious this guy was a trained killer...










Besides his profile was filled out....:laughing:
I Mean... Shoot... It would take some kind of idiot to want to mess with a Recon Marine!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashleymc said:


> Cadet model (2 handle) chrome (6425F) goose neck w/sprayer sold at Home Cheapo for $64 plus tax..
> 
> Reliable customer calls 7 months after install ..tells me the cold side handle/stem/nut blew off in middle of the night..causing alot of water damage.
> 
> ...


 

What's the static water pressure of the home when you installed that faucet? 

It better be written on an invoice because if you didn't notify high water pressure in the structure, you can be held liable for damage.


It is good you rectified the problem by replacement...but that is the first thing I do in a home when I work on anything water pressure related.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have never liked American Standard Faucets. Their pull out spray kitchen faucets are awful. The only product I like from them is the Cadet 3 toilet.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

theres a difference between explodes and breaks, a granade explodes-a faucet breaks!!!


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

City water pressure was 80lbs..This unit has a brass body and shanks..Feels real sturdy in hand and was a troublefree install as Ive sold/installed over a dozen of em with no problems..Oh-I forgot to mention that the stem was shot into the drywall ceiling above sink like an nailgun..the retaining nut was in 3 pieces and the handle ended up 6 ft from the sink..Not to mention over 100 gallons or so released through a 3/8" or so faucet body hole..
Want to be around if that happens while your kid is using the sink??.. maybe will say a faucet stem "breaked" into his eyesocket..


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds craaaaaaaaaaaaazy, but I believe it. 

I've seen plumbing break that shouldn't. It just happens.

The first burner assembly I took off that american water heater yesterday...the pilot tube opening was collapsed/caved in and absolutely no more than a pin head opening for gas to get to the unit, for standing pilot.


Did you supply the faucet?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

We had a water pressure spike here a couple years ago. I replaced a lot of toilet fill valves the following week. Always a possibility.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*re*

A weak spot in unit probrably combined with a very early morning 4 am-ish city water pressure surge(flushing mains etc.) is likely the cause..The box says "made in mexico"..But based on my own experience with many apprentices, I would take one Mexican apprentice over 3 american apprentices anyday.. 
Yes I supplyed unit and make my usual markup and install profit..
Have a few more on the shelf.Yesterday I took one completely apart..The unit looks solid with the brass body and shanks,something they call ceramic seats/stem,inspected threads, retainer nut,etc,,nothing looked out of the ordinary..homeowners insurance guy has old one..Well just another day.Could have been alot worse..Its a raised ranch..kitchen is on top floor..I did the math already.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For me it was pretty simple...

Our companies truck stock faucets are Delta...

I get sent to a customers house to install 4 customer supplied faucets (Am. Std.) and 2 of them are defective leakers...

I guess it's a no brainer that those stay as customer supplied only for me. :yes:


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*re*

I charge the same money for my call/labor/etc. (my faucets or theirs).
So I dont mind at all when they supply stuff..in fact its better cause I dont have to stand behind anything they supply :thumbup:
I ONLY do fast emergency work..no free estimates etc. Cant be bothered.

Dont understand the others getting peeved about home depot/customer supplied parts etc. Like I said my total bill is the same.
And I usually get thanked for bailing out the husband and his buddies for screwing things up.
Hey-I see it this way..I try not to have pros in my house either..I try to fix just about anything in my house..cept roof and gutters..why others dont see that is beyond me.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*followup*

What I meant to say is my total bill only excludes "actual wholesale cost" of a faucet that would have been suppled by me..Yes -I think Im entilted to the markup I would have made on a faucet supplied by me..$30-$50 or so

Soo in essence Im making a markup profit on a part I dont have to stand behind..Wew..Glad I got that right!!
Before I touch anything the customer is always given a guesstamate..So, you no want now? OK GI Joe its just $69 for my truck and me that was ready to work is charged.

Came up with that price cause to stop a check its $25 around here.. so if I charged say $99 and wallked out,there is some motivation for the a-hole to stop the check before i make it to their bank to cash it..
But stopping a check for a $69 housecall charge (minus $25 bank fee to them) AND risking having all 6'2" 255 lbs of me come back to your door (and I do).. they usually see the light and let it go..make sense?:laughing:


----------

